# 2000 nissan frontier - a/c problems



## smaiden (Sep 6, 2006)

Hello -

Im looking for any guidance possible on a most and only frustrating problem i have had with my 2000 crew cab frontier since it was new.

For most of this summer on speractic occasions the A/C blows hot air and the a/c clutch clearly is not engaged (green light is on) and of course its 100deg. outside - 
when this occurs it seems to be in the hottest part of the day because
on mornings and nights A/C will blow cold upon startup and freeze you out of the cab.

even if it does blow hot air during the day - later and eventually it suddenly kicks in the clutch and cools fine until you turn the truck off at the store or something and startup again then it is hot air again and if your luck blow cold immed.

If I turned it off then on it would get cold again, sometimes!.
I took it to a local shop and they said the charge was fine and since when it does work it does freeze you out even when it is over 100 deg. outside here in Texas so i would think the charge is fine. another shop wanted to replace everything and I was sceptical of this since it would be cold when it worked. They wanted to replace everything....

I did myself as a shot in the dark replace the a/c relay on the engine compartment with a brand new relay from nissan but no luck!

I did find a thread from some other nissan forum that talked about replacing the A/C "thermistor" and if anyone has knowledge of replacing the "thermistor" i would throw money at that part in hopes of fixing this problem. 

thanks in advance for any ideals!

steve


----------



## smaiden (Sep 6, 2006)

Just an update on this resolution to 2000 frontier intermitant a/c problem -

Problem resolved by replacing the "Thermal control assy" nissan part# 27675-9z000 
this part is located behind the glovebox inside the plastic condensor housing - the part simply sticks in one of the coils and the other end connects to a simple wire pigtail that is viewed protruding from the plastic housing...
sometimes this is called an a/c thermister
good luck - this little part improved my cussing at the a/c not cooling on 100deg. days here in Texas.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

thanks for the update.


----------



## TAZTECH (Sep 30, 2006)

that will take a while to put in if it is in the plenum


----------



## smaiden (Sep 6, 2006)

Not a lot of time on this "really"

after removing the 2 primary screws on the plastic casing - you can get your hand in to the sensor and change it.

it you need to remove the whole casing then that would take longer - but i was able to get my hand in to the sensor.
total time was less than 30mins. in this case anyway..


----------



## aeleven (Oct 2, 2006)

smaiden said:


> Not a lot of time on this "really"
> 
> after removing the 2 primary screws on the plastic casing - you can get your hand in to the sensor and change it.
> 
> ...


I have this problem Too, how much did the sensor cost you and did this fix the problem?


----------



## aeleven (Oct 2, 2006)

I bought this part for $49.00, changed the part and my problem was gone.:woowoo:


----------



## roland4269 (Jun 29, 2007)

smaiden said:


> Just an update on this resolution to 2000 frontier intermitant a/c problem -
> 
> Problem resolved by replacing the "Thermal control assy" nissan part# 27675-9z000
> this part is located behind the glovebox inside the plastic condensor housing - the part simply sticks in one of the coils and the other end connects to a simple wire pigtail that is viewed protruding from the plastic housing...
> ...


That is all very handy information to have.

Hiya. Long time reader, first time poster. My wife is pregant and really needs the AC here in Northern Virginia or it could be dangerous for her and the baby. I really can't afford 400-500 bucks or whatever outragous charge I'm gearing on these forums, so I went out and bought the part myself. 

Except I went to replace it and I have NO idea how to replace it. It doesn't look like anything else there, and the wires all all different and dont even come close to fitting in the new part's molex 3 prong connector. Please help! Pictures would be awesome. Or email me. Thanks!


----------



## housej55 (Jul 4, 2007)

Hello Smaiden,
This is for a 4cyl Frontier ? If not, I'm hoping it's the same part # possibly.









smaiden said:


> Not a lot of time on this "really"
> 
> after removing the 2 primary screws on the plastic casing - you can get your hand in to the sensor and change it.
> 
> ...


----------



## roland4269 (Jun 29, 2007)

roland4269 said:


> That is all very handy information to have.
> 
> Hiya. Long time reader, first time poster. My wife is pregant and really needs the AC here in Northern Virginia or it could be dangerous for her and the baby. I really can't afford 400-500 bucks or whatever outragous charge I'm gearing on these forums, so I went out and bought the part myself.
> 
> Except I went to replace it and I have NO idea how to replace it. It doesn't look like anything else there, and the wires all all different and dont even come close to fitting in the new part's molex 3 prong connector. Please help! Pictures would be awesome. Or email me. Thanks!


Mine's a v6, and the part wasn't similar at all.
Didnt matter though, the Nissan Dealer said there was a leak in the condensor and the hose, and both needed replaced.. 850 or so bucks. Ack!


----------



## tuesdayam (Jul 3, 2014)

*HELP!!!*

How hard is it the thermistor to get to and replace?
Thinking about trying to do it myself, vs. 3 hrs. labor quoted by autoshop.


----------



## tuesdayam (Jul 3, 2014)

*HELP!!!*



smaiden said:


> Just an update on this resolution to 2000 frontier intermitant a/c problem -
> 
> Problem resolved by replacing the "Thermal control assy" nissan part# 27675-9z000
> this part is located behind the glovebox inside the plastic condensor housing - the part simply sticks in one of the coils and the other end connects to a simple wire pigtail that is viewed protruding from the plastic housing...
> ...


Wondering how hard it is to get to and replace the thermistor? Considering doing it myself, vs. paying autoshop quoted 3 hrs at $103 an hour to do it???? Please let me know as soon as you can.


----------



## tuesdayam (Jul 3, 2014)

smaiden said:


> Just an update on this resolution to 2000 frontier intermitant a/c problem -
> 
> Problem resolved by replacing the "Thermal control assy" nissan part# 27675-9z000
> this part is located behind the glovebox inside the plastic condensor housing - the part simply sticks in one of the coils and the other end connects to a simple wire pigtail that is viewed protruding from the plastic housing...
> ...


Wondering how hard it is to get to and replace the thermistor? Considering doing it myself vs. paying autoshop for quoted 3 hours labor 2 $103/hr. to do it. Speedy reply appreciated.


----------



## usedkim (May 29, 2015)

2002 frontier charged air with leak detector and no leaks found but 3 days later system would not show any coolant on gauge recharged again and worked for couple days then stopped cooling again done this 4 times with no leaks showing what is the fix for the problem


----------



## Cusser (Apr 16, 2004)

usedkim said:


> 2002 frontier charged air with leak detector and no leaks found but 3 days later system would not show any coolant on gauge recharged again and worked for couple days then stopped cooling again done this 4 times with no leaks showing what is the fix for the problem


*
You do have a leak. * Some leaks like those in the evaporator case, are hard to find. Take the truck to a real auto AC professional to get the leak detected. 

And NEVER add anything with a sealant of any kind !!!! And NEVER add anything with a sealant of any kind !!!! And NEVER add anything with a sealant of any kind !!!! And NEVER add anything with a sealant of any kind !!!!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Typically a dye is installed and the system later checked with a UV light. I leak that large shouldn't be too hard to find for someone with experience in auto A/C systems.


----------

